# Profinet mit Laptop mit WinCC Flex möglich?



## Toddy80 (24 Februar 2007)

Hallo, ich habe folgendes Problem:

Habe eine Anlage mit 3 SPS (CPU 313C-2DP) und jeweils CP 343-1 Advanced-IT. Die Anlagenteile tauschen Daten über Ethernet aus (S7 Verbindung). Möchte nun eine Visualisierung auf meinen PC laufen lassen, die über Profinet mit den Steuerungen kommuniziert. Ist das möglich? Wie ist die vorgehensweise?

Schönen Gruß

Thorsten


----------



## Maxl (24 Februar 2007)

Um genau zu sein: Das hat mit Prfinet nix zu tun - WinCCflexible greift per TCP/IP (genauer RFC1006) auf den CP zu.
Das ist kein Problem, hab ich erst am Donnertag gemacht.

Anleitung:
http://support.automation.siemens.c...&aktprim=0&extranet=standard&load=treecontent

Du benötigst halt auf Deinem Laptop die entsprechenden Runtime-Lizenzen für WinCCflex.


mfg
Maxl


----------



## Toddy80 (25 Februar 2007)

Hi, danke für die Antwort.

Ws ist so, haben die Aufgabenstellung bekommen das WinCC Flex per Profinet an die S7 angebunden werden soll. Aber ich sehe nirgendwo in WinCC Flex wo ich die Einstellung machen kann. Habe es auf Ethernet gestellt. Es läuft, aber ist das denn nun per Profinet?

Gruß

Thorsten


----------



## seeba (25 Februar 2007)

Toddy80 schrieb:


> Hi, danke für die Antwort.
> 
> Ws ist so, haben die Aufgabenstellung bekommen das WinCC Flex per Profinet an die S7 angebunden werden soll. Aber ich sehe nirgendwo in WinCC Flex wo ich die Einstellung machen kann. Habe es auf Ethernet gestellt. Es läuft, aber ist das denn nun per Profinet?
> 
> ...


Ist im PROFINET überhaupt 'ne OP-Kommunikation vorgesehen? Ich glaube nicht, oder?


----------



## PeterEF (26 Februar 2007)

seeba schrieb:


> Ist im PROFINET überhaupt 'ne OP-Kommunikation vorgesehen? Ich glaube nicht, oder?


Der Ethernet-Port eines MP277-Panels mit Flex läuft garantiert über Profinet. 
Im Handbuch dazu "...Das Bediengerät kann nur in Profinet-Netzwerken eingesetzt werden...."

Wenn das mit Panels so ist, sollte doch auch die PC-Version (hatte ich noch nicht) Profinet unterstützen?


----------



## Maxl (27 Februar 2007)

Toddy80 schrieb:


> Ws ist so, haben die Aufgabenstellung bekommen das WinCC Flex per Profinet an die S7 angebunden werden soll. Aber ich sehe nirgendwo in WinCC Flex wo ich die Einstellung machen kann. Habe es auf Ethernet gestellt. Es läuft, aber ist das denn nun per Profinet?


Also meines Erachtens nach ist die Aufgabenstellung so zu verstehen: "Binden Sie ein die WinCCflexible-Runtime über die Profinet-Schnittstelle an".
Dabei ist aber zu erwähnen, dass die Profinet-Schnittstelle einer S7 auch TCP/IP, UDP und RFC1006 spricht. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ernsthaft damit gemeint ist, die Runtime per Profinet-IO anzubinden - das ist nämlich völlig Praxisfern!

Siemens schafft hier sehr viel Verwirrung:
Profinet ist der Überbegriff für 2 auf Ethernet basierende Protokolle
- Profinet-CBA: Protokoll zum Vernetzen von abgeschlossenen Technologiemodulen (z.B. Bearbeitungsstation mit CPU, die immer gleich ist)
- Profinet-RT (auch Profinet-IO): IO-Protokoll, welche die Anbidnung von IOs an eine Profinet-CPU bietet (im Prinzip: Profibus über Ethernet)
- Profinet-IRT: spezielles Protokoll für den Taktsynchronen Betrieb von Ethernet (im Prinzip Profibus-DPV2 über Ethernet)

Profinet-CPUs sprechen auch Ethernet:
Jeder Profinet-Teilnehmer spricht auch Standard-Ethernet. Siemens hat sich allerdings angewöhnt, auch Standard-Ethernet als "Profinet" zu bezeichnen.





> Im Handbuch dazu "...Das Bediengerät kann nur in Profinet-Netzwerken eingesetzt werden...."


Diese Aussage ist schlichtweg falsch!

Abgrenzung:
Das Anbinden von Visualisierungen oder PGs an eine CPU hat nichts mit Profinet zu tun. Hier wird lediglich der Umstand genützt, dass die Profinet-CPUs auch RCF1006 (Iso-on-TCP), TCP/IP und UDP sprechen. Die Bediengeräte greifen defintiv per RFC1006 auf die Steuerungen zu.

Ausnahme:
Der Simatic-Manager bot zumindest bei den OP170/MP270 usw. die Möglichkeit, diese als DP-Slaves zu projektieren. Das wurde aber nur genutzt, um die Tasten/LEDs ins Prozessabbild einzubinden. Die normale OP-Kommunikation lief trotzdem azyklisch ab.
Das gleiche gilt auch für Profinet-IO. OP177/277 usw. können als Profinet-IO Device projektiert werden. Dies dient aber wiederrum nur dazu, die Tasten und LEDs ins Prozessabbild einzubinden. Die normale OP-Kommunikation läuft trotzdem per RFC1006 ab!!


mfg
Maxl


----------



## PeterEF (27 Februar 2007)

@maxl: Danke für die aufschlußreichen Statements.

Das würde bedeuten, ich benötige keine CPU mit Profinet um MP277 über Ethernet als Bediengerät laufen zu lassen (wie das die Siemens-Unterlagen darstellen)?


----------



## Maxl (28 Februar 2007)

PeterEF schrieb:


> @maxl: Danke für die aufschlußreichen Statements.
> 
> Das würde bedeuten, ich benötige keine CPU mit Profinet um MP277 über Ethernet als Bediengerät laufen zu lassen (wie das die Siemens-Unterlagen darstellen)?


 
Die Siemens-Homepage schreibt dies:


*Voraussetzungen*

WinCC flexible Compact, Standard oder Advanced
STEP 7 V5.3
Bediengerät: TP177B DP/PN *), OP177B DP/PN *), Mobile Panel 177 PN *), TP270 / OP270 mit CF-Ethernet-Steckkarte, MP270B, MP370
**)* Projektierung ab WinCC flexible 2005 möglich
_STEP 7-Projekt mit TCP/IP-Ethernet-Anbindung_
Der vollständige FAQ-Beitrag kann unter diesem Link nachgelesen werden
http://support.automation.siemens.c...extranet=standard&load=treecontent#Textmarke1

Ein CP343 (1, Lean oder Advanced) reicht völlig aus.

Preislich ist es übrigens ziemlich egal, ob man eine 315-2PN/DP oder die Kombi 315-2DP + CP343 Lean verwendet. Benötigt man Profinet (RT oder CBA) oder den größeren Arbeitsspeicher der PN-CPUs, und benötigt die Funktionen des CP nicht, empfehlen sich die Profinet-CPUs, ansonsten ist der CP343 die bessere Wahl.
Bei kleinen CPUs (313, 314, 412) und der kann man ohnehin nur CP343 verwenden. Die Anbindung ein Panels (WinCCflexible vorausgesetzt) ist auch hier kein Problem.
Die Anbindung an VIPA-CPUs über die einfache Ethernet-Schnittstelle sollte ebenfalls kein Problem sein.


mfg
Maxl


----------



## Toddy80 (1 März 2007)

Moin ich bins nochmal,

habe mir den FAQ-Beitrag gerade durchgelesen. Ganz oben steht einmal was von Profinet und danach ist nur noch die Rede von Ethernet. Ist für Siemens denn nun beides das gleiche? Oder sind das zwei unterschiedliche Sachen?

Gruß

Thorsten


----------

